# kooplung WinCC mit Roboter



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2003)

Ich muss ein PC mit einer Robotersteuerung koppeln. Als Medium ist industrial ethernet vom Kunden vorgeschrieben und auf dem PC läuft die Visualisierungssoftware WinCC.

Was brauche ich für eine Ethernetkarte von Siemens und was für zusätzliche Software für den PC?

MfG tomka


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2003)

also zur anbindung reicht ein normale ethernetkarte aus.

was ist das den für ein roboter?
was genau wilst du für daten auslesen bzw mit wincc visualisieren?


----------



## tobkin (29 Juni 2003)

Hallo tonka,
schaue Dir mal diesen Link an.

https://mall.ad.siemens.com/DE/memb...69-4270-4274-4277-4302-4316-4325-&jumpto=4316

Ich denke Du musst wahrscheinlich Siemens- Komponenten nutzen .Also eigentlich würde es eine CP1612 schon machen.

Wenn du schon WinCC schaon hast, dann brauchst Du eigentlich nichts weiteres, es sei denn Du muss z.B. Daten archivieren oder zur EDV weiterschicken, dann sieht die Sache anders aus.

Gruss Tobias


----------



## Diego (30 Juni 2003)

@tobkin
der link ist passwortgeschützt


----------



## tobkin (30 Juni 2003)

*Falscher Link*

Hups Fehler, hier der richtige Link:

https://mall.ad.siemens.com/DE/gues...open=-4070-1-4071-4262-4302-4316-&jumpto=4316


Gruss Tobias


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

WinCC braucht erstmal keine Daten an ein EDV-System senden.
Die Daten für den Roboter sollen lediglich Raumkoordinten für spezielle Punkte im Arbeitsraum sein, die vorher durch WinCC berechnet worden. 
Nach Erreichen des Raumpunktes gibt der Robi ein Rückmeldung und soll weitere Aktion damit auslösen.

Der Robi kommt von Kawasaki.

MfG Tomka


----------



## Markus (1 Juli 2003)

sorry also ich komm noch nicht ganz mit was du vorhast...
robis von kawasaki kenn ich net, ich vermute du brauchst irgendeine schnittstelle zwischen dem roboterprogramm und wincc, oder weißt du in welcher form der roboter seine daten zur verfügung stellt?

fakt ist das du die positionsdaten der einzelnen roboterachsen in dein sps-programm bzw. später in wincc einlesen willst.

ist das so richtig?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

Zu den Robotern von Kawasaki, den findest du unter http://www.kawasakirobot.de.
Ich möchte Raumkoordinaten bzw. Referenzpunkte von einem Raumpunkt mit WinCC berechnen. Dieser Raumpunkt soll eine Ecke von einer Europalette sein. 
Die Aufgabe des Roboters ist es Päckchen auf die Palette abzulegen. Da die Päckchenmaße für eine Palettenbeladung gleich ist, aber von Palette zu Palette sehr unterschiedlich ist und zusätzlich die Packmuster vom Anwender vorgegeben sind, wollte ich die einzelnen Absetzpositionen durch einen "übergeordneten" Rechner berechne und diese mittels S5-kompatiblen Protokoll (Send/Recive) an die Robotersteuerung übertragen.

Sonst arbeite ich mit Profibus standardmäßig, aber Roboter soll aber nicht Profibus sondern Ethernet.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

tomka schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Robotern von Kawasaki, den findest du unter http://www.kawasakirobot.de.
> Ich möchte Raumkoordinaten bzw. Referenzpunkte von einem Raumpunkt mit WinCC berechnen. Dieser Raumpunkt soll eine Ecke von einer Europalette sein.
> Die Aufgabe des Roboters ist es Päckchen auf die Palette abzulegen. Da die Päckchenmaße für eine Palettenbeladung gleich ist, aber von Palette zu Palette sehr unterschiedlich ist und zusätzlich die Packmuster vom Anwender vorgegeben sind, wollte ich die einzelnen Absetzpositionen durch einen "übergeordneten" Rechner berechne und diese mittels S5-kompatiblen Protokoll (Send/Recive) an die Robotersteuerung übertragen.
> 
> Sonst arbeite ich mit Profibus standardmäßig, aber der Roboter soll aber nicht Profibus sondern Ethernet.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

*Kopplung WinCC mit Roboter*

Hi
Ich arbeite seit Jahren als Programmierer für Industrieroboter und SPS. Wenn ich irgendwelche Berechnungen durchführen muß. dann bevorzuge ich diese in der Hochsprache des Roboters durchzuführen, da diese dafür besser geeignet ist.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

Hallo Tobias,

muss ich unbedingt diese teure Ethernetkarte von Siemens nehmen ?
Geht da vielleicht auch eine billige aus dem "Baumarkt".

Gruss tomka


----------



## tobkin (3 Juli 2003)

@tomka,

das kommt darauf an was du machen willst, ist die Anlage für Dich selber oder für einen Kunden?!
Es ist so das ich persönlich in diesem Fall die Siemenskarte nehmen würde. Es ist einfach so das diese Komponenten halt "sauber" funktionieren.
Gruss Tobias


----------

